# from yeti's mother...



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

this pic was taken late sept. at my mothers house. the smaller normal footed kitten is now called isabell, my sister took her home a few weeks ago, she is fitting in well and loves her older poly sister , anni.. the poly male kitten was kept by my mother, he hasn't found his name yet (a few names have been tried but none seem to fit) sooner or later he will find his name.. her three house cats actually like him, (kiwi is most likely his father) he is doing great things for my mother, like racing through the entire house to leap into her lap and flump into purring ball!!..the pic doesn't show it well but they are blue eyed monsters


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, they are so beautiful!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

They are both so cute.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG! Look how cute they are! They are PRECIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Very handsome kitties!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

report from my mother, he's turned into a lap monster, races through the entire house to fly into her lap.. his sister was the house-plant killer, the plants have been fine since she went to live with my sister (my sister's plants have not done so well) he is also staring to understand how to use those extra toes!!!!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

spent the holidays out with my mother, the poly boy she kept is now called blue and boo we he is not behaving, he's now around 7months and around 9lbs, has the same frame size as his father already, but still huge ears and long tail (big feet also but thats par for the course with polys)its a really good thing he very sweet because he might get into the twenty pound range..


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow what lookers! Blue is going to be a BIG boy!Hes got another year of growth ahead of him.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

blue and issy are now cats, theyre one year old, my mother remembers the birthday well, she had found the new litter in an old doghouse set near the storage building on her property.. during the day she placed "stuff" around the entrence to help protect the litter.. late that evening my 74 year-old mother decided that just wasn't going to do and in her robe armed with a flashlight went to the doghouse.. momcat wasn't happy but with two kittens in each robe pocket it was off to prepared bed-box in the garage.. kittens placed in the box followed quickly by a grumbeling momcat, garage catflap locked.. momcat adjusted fairly quick when canned food was delivered bedside, she did move and hide the kitten in the garage for a few weeks.. should have some pics of "cat" blue when I go for a visit in a couple of weeks..


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Such Beauties!!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

They are so adorable  i love his little extra toes x)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They are gorgeous, and their coloring is so unusual!


----------

